# Vertical mill



## SVB (10 Apr 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking for a 'nice' bench top mill and am really tempted by the axminster sx3 machine. Anyone got any insight on these to offer, are they a badged mill made by another as guess aptc won't sell enough to warrant design / tooling alone?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Farmer Giles (11 Apr 2017)

Blimey, for 2k you could buy a lovely tom senior, Harrison, Bridgeport or other many others and get tooling and DRO thrown in. I would go for old mills every time but small second hand mills are sort after by model engineers if your tight for space. I would look on the for sale section of lathes.co.uk or ebay. I dropped on a Tom Senior light vertical for 300 quid because of a poor ebay listing.


----------



## adidat (11 Apr 2017)

you know it makes sense! :wink: :wink: 

adidat


----------



## Robbo3 (12 Apr 2017)

Home Workshop
- http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/


----------



## DTR (12 Apr 2017)

The SX3 is made by Sieg and rebadged by Axminster. The same model is also sold by Arceurotrade, albeit with minor differences. The general consensus amongst model engineers is that the Arceurotrade version is better. 

I was in a similar quandary a year or two ago. I was considering the smaller SX2, but I got lucky and found my BCA for a similar price. It is true though that you can find much larger machines for cheap. I was offered a big Harrison mill for less than I paid for about a third the price of an SX3. Unfortunately I had no way of moving it, no way of transporting it, and nowhere to put it


----------

